# I will



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

Anyone else feel tired


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hope is within your lab results. If you don;t have them then ask for them and keep a running log of lab results- ranges- med's dosage.

Eventually you will find your sweet spot.


----------

